# The new name for the Wood Chart and it's Charactristics



## phillywood (Aug 15, 2010)

About a month ago I launched the project for compiling information about different wood and non-wood blank material for this chart. Since then, I dedicated this work to the members of the IAP forum and as such I see to change the name to something appropriately to:

*IAP wood and alternative material Chart for Pen Turning*
*Please help by participating in this poll whether or not you like this name or you have a better suggestion for its name.*

If you do have another suggestion, please state it in your post.
Thank you for participation.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 15, 2010)

well, so far it looks like it's split. I need more input please.


----------



## atomic ray (Aug 15, 2010)

IAP Material Characteristics Catalog

:bananen_smilies046:

Raymond


----------



## phillywood (Aug 16, 2010)

atomic ray said:


> IAP Material Characteristics Catalog
> 
> :bananen_smilies046:
> 
> Raymond


It has the connotation of all the materials like CA, PR and all that, need to be more specific.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Aug 16, 2010)

I voted for your original title. If I was scrolling through lists of informative articles, that would catch my eye more.
Maybe you could add a subtitle...  :biggrin:


----------



## phillywood (Aug 18, 2010)

AKPenTurner said:


> I voted for your original title. If I was scrolling through lists of informative articles, that would catch my eye more.
> Maybe you could add a subtitle... :biggrin:


Original title was good, but then I realized that this a work of all the mebers so, it should have a name that would say so. but will wait and see what the result would be?


----------

